# Pedigree Help



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

Is there any way to find out my pits pedigree without papers. Like 
DNA testing with a major registry


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I may be wrong on this,but I think DNA testing is only to prove what kind of dog you have,not bloodlines.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

DNA testing for which breed you own is not accurate, borderline a scam...


There is a program through the UKC for dogs who are already registered. The program is like a data base, you swab your dog send in the swab they file the DNA code pattern and then compare the off springs swab to the parents. What it does is verify the parentage, but it only works when the mom and dad are already profiled.

In a nutshell Fly-Sky you are SOL on getting papers on your dog. I'm sorry to tell ya so bluntly.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> DNA testing for which breed you own is not accurate, borderline a scam...
> 
> There is a program through the UKC for dogs who are already registered. The program is like a data base, you swab your dog send in the swab they file the DNA code pattern and then compare the off springs swab to the parents. What it does is verify the parentage, but it only works when the mom and dad are already profiled.
> 
> In a nutshell Fly-Sky you are SOL on getting papers on your dog. I'm sorry to tell ya so bluntly.


Well there ya go.I figured I was probably wrong.:rofl: That does make alot more sense then what I said.Doh!


----------

